# 75 Gallon Update



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

It's been a couple weeks since i posted a pic of the tank and I had the camera out to take pictures of my other tank, so I figured what the hell. I got a few new plants, the most recent being the echinodorus tenellus (front left) that I got from traumatic yesterday (thanks again man, they look great). Please let me know what you think...


----------



## nix1977 (Mar 11, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> It's been a couple weeks since i posted a pic of the tank and I had the camera out to take pictures of my other tank, so I figured what the hell. I got a few new plants, the most recent being the echinodorus tenellus (front left) that I got from traumatic yesterday (thanks again man, they look great). Please let me know what you think...
> 
> View attachment 166521


Awesome tank! I love the different colors throughout!


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

That's a very nice tank.
I like your substrate, where did you get it and what is it called?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

thanks for the comments guys... the substrate is actually just a fine gravel that my lfs sells in bulk, he gets huge bags of it from an aggregate place.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Tank looks great bro!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

very nice br0....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Tank looks great bro!


thanks man, things are growing like crazy... if you look back at my thread from a couple weeks ago, the right side has gone pretty crazy for a low light tank. i have three anubias on that driftwood on the left and it seems that at least one of them is always flowering, you can see the one flower in the pic, so they must be happy


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

damn Joe, you should help me out with my tank too, your really good!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Yanfloist said:


> damn Joe, you should help me out with my tank too, your really good!


thanks man, i'm no dippy, but i do what i can... anytime you need help, let me know. sea level actually has some nice stuff in right now if you're lookin for some good low maintenance plants


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

very jealous. I dont have the time right now for a planted, but soon


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

dalyhawk said:


> very jealous. I dont have the time right now for a planted, but soon


haha, they actually don't _have _to be all that time-consuming, but it kinda turns into an obsession... no matter how much you do, you always have a couple ideas in your head to make it look a little better


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Looking Good, Looking Good, Looking Good!! I love how it has a different variety of colors all over the tank!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> Looking Good, Looking Good, Looking Good!! I love how it has a different variety of colors all over the tank!


thanks a bunch, i was really trying to get a nice mix in there... and i stumbled upon a beautiful bright red crypt at my lfs earlier tonight, i just might have to bring it home tomorrow and find some room for it, haha.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Make sure your certain where you want the Crypt to be placed, sudden move might kill it. It doesn't do well to sudden changes in water and dies easily when moved around. Other than that, show some pictures when you have it setup.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> Make sure your certain where you want the Crypt to be placed, sudden move might kill it. It doesn't do well to sudden changes in water and dies easily when moved around. Other than that, show some pictures when you have it setup.


yeah, good old crypt melt, haha. i have actually been lucky enough to avoid it for the most part, i had one die on me about a year ago and since then, i've been *extremely* careful... crypts are one of my favorite plants, i'm trying to track down a few nice cryptocoryne spiralis right now for my new 46 gallon


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

Joe: I tried a low light planted tank a little while ago and literally I have no time for it. I'm a senior in college and in 18 hours of school and a bartending job on the weekends, so it's kinda out of the question at this point. I've got all the essentials for a planted tank, new light, co2 system, all the flourish products and a 90 gallon tank, but i'm literally barely maintaining my tank with regular water changes at this point. I actually kinda feel sorry for my reds right now. (their water conditions aren't that bad, but a little out of wack right now) They went from 1-2 water changes a week to maybe 1 a week to week and a half. The end of the semester is kickin my tail


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

dalyhawk said:


> Joe: I tried a low light planted tank a little while ago and literally I have no time for it. I'm a senior in college and in 18 hours of school and a bartending job on the weekends, so it's kinda out of the question at this point. I've got all the essentials for a planted tank, new light, co2 system, all the flourish products and a 90 gallon tank, but i'm literally barely maintaining my tank with regular water changes at this point. I actually kinda feel sorry for my reds right now. (their water conditions aren't that bad, but a little out of wack right now) They went from 1-2 water changes a week to maybe 1 a week to week and a half. The end of the semester is kickin my tail


yeah, it sounds like you got your hands full then... plus it's a lot more fun when you have time to invest in making it look the way you want it to rather than trying to make just enough time to keep your plants alive, then it becomes more of a hassle than a hobby. the end is in sight tho man, summer is just around the corner


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah i agree... It's kinda sad to say right now, but my fish are almost a pain for me right now b/c i know i can't take care of them as well as i know i should. I have a few live plants in there right now, but one got massacred by my reds and they ate the living crap ouf of it, so literally it went from my best plant to just roots and a few little eaten up leaves. Can't wait for summer though... Gotta do some more school work, but i will have A LOT more time to get my reds loving me again, plus MAYBE a planted tank depending on time and everything. Once i graduate, i'll have a lot more time to fiddle with my tank and will be literally bored out of my mind when i get home from work and will be looking for something to occupy my time. My dad does stained glass, i imagine my hobby will be in the fish category.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

sweet lookin tank. That's the perfect place for the E. tennelus. You'll like it once it takes hold.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

traumatic said:


> sweet lookin tank. That's the perfect place for the E. tennelus. You'll like it once it takes hold.


thanks man, i can already tell i'm really gonna like it, they're still settling in, but hopefully they'll start growin soon


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah nothing much more to say man------Other than your tank and skills make me sic....

Absolutely gorgeous tank man-----I would love a setup like that-But dont have near the patients it takes...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> Yeah nothing much more to say man------Other than your tank and skills make me sic....
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous tank man-----I would love a setup like that-But dont have near the patients it takes...


haha, thanks ak, but as far as fishkeeping goes, i'm still livin in the shadow of your greatness... comin from you tho, i'll take that as quite the compliment


----------

